# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  codice tributo ritenuta d'acconto

## nellyvasco

salve, dovrei compilare una distinta per il pagamento della ritenuta d'acconto relativa ad una prestazione occasionale per la progettazione e l'applicazione di un software. quale codice tributo devo utilizzare? 1038 o 1040? qual'è la differenza fra i due codici? grazie mille :EEK!:

----------


## Lorena2546

> salve, dovrei compilare una distinta per il pagamento della ritenuta d'acconto relativa ad una prestazione occasionale per la progettazione e l'applicazione di un software. quale codice tributo devo utilizzare? 1038 o 1040? qual'è la differenza fra i due codici? grazie mille

  Il codice 1040 si utilizza per il versamento delle ritenute su redditi di lavoro automono sui compensi per l'esercizio di arti e professioni; il codice 1038 sulle ritenute su provvigioni per rapporti di agenzia di mediazione e di rappresentanza.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Qui c'è l'elenco di tutti i codici tributo relativi alle ritenute http://www1.agenziaentrate.it/docume...Q3=T&Q4=T&Q5=T 
ciao   

> Il codice 1040 si utilizza per il versamento delle ritenute su redditi di lavoro automono sui compensi per l'esercizio di arti e professioni; il codice 1038 sulle ritenute su provvigioni per rapporti di agenzia di mediazione e di rappresentanza.

----------


## Pietrot83

il codice 1038 va versato ugulamente il mese successivo o dopo 2 mesi come per l'enasarco?

----------


## fabrizio

Va versato entro il 16 del mese successivo al pagamento.

----------

